# Pine Log WMA Quto Hunt in Nov.



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone else get picked for Pine Log in Nov.?Will be here before we know it .I have never been there before,Would like to meet other hunters who will be there too for info and hope we all will have good luck there.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 22, 2009)

I was drawn for the hunt and will hunt there for a few days.  Its also my first time hunting this WMA so I'm planning to do a little scouting before the hunt. This seems to be a big WMA so there should be no shortage of deer there. I'd like to get a bear or hog if I can in addition to some deer.


I'm not one to carry the whole gun cabinet to the woods on a hunt so I'm trying to decide on what to take.  Originally I had planned on overwatching the powerlines to catch deer crossing (.270) but figure that I might find lesser presured deer if I went deeper into the thicker woods away from everyone (.44 mag rifle or 12 guage slug gun). It may be all three, I don't know.  

A co-worker and friend of mine also got drawn for this hunt so he and I may team up and hunt together. He's hunted there before and lives near Pine Log.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 22, 2009)

I usually do this hunt, but it falls on my wife's birthday weekend. 

I am going to Berry instead.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 22, 2009)

Sargent, what advice would you give me as a firsttimer to Pine Log? What areas should I avoid? What areas should I explore? How thick is the terrain? How successful were you when you've hunted  there?


----------



## wellham (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pine Log quota*

There are a TON of people on this hunt, for hogs go high up. You'll likely see more people than deer. The road last year was worse on the rock quarry/grass hollow rd, but fewer folks. Saw a bear there last yr, too far to shoot, other than that only does on E Valley side, hunted 2 of the days I got. Got picked again this year.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 22, 2009)

When you think you've walked far enough, walk more.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I figured that I'd have to go in deep to get away from the crowd.  Does pine log ever meet its 750 deer quota?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 23, 2009)

Wetumpka said:


> Thanks for the info.  I figured that I'd have to go in deep to get away from the crowd.  Does pine log ever meet its 750 deer quota?



The 750 quota is for the number of people that can be picked. You are allowed to take 2 deer each so if everyone shot their limit there would be 1500 deer taken. There aren't 750 deer on Pine Log. GON usually has the success rate on the hunts which is probably less than 20% for PL.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, okay I see.  I thought that they had a quota for 750 deer to be killed which would have mean't that there are ton of deer on the WMA. 750 people? Man it's going to look like a trade day out there.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes I am looking forward to it .


----------



## JerryC (Nov 5, 2009)

So I got drawn, too, but have no idea what to do. Does everyone go sign in when they first get there and if you get a deer, take it back to the check station? Looks like it is either sex on the last 2 days, so what does that mean on the other days, and what all can you shoot, hogs/bear if you see one? No antler restrictions, right? -JerryC


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 5, 2009)

It says right in the regs.

Buck only & Bear/Either Sex last day... NOT last 2 days



Hogs are also allowed.

No antler restrictions and you get up to 2 deer which they will tag (check-in hunt). 

Most will check-in the first day, but you can also check-in the day before. Just keep the paper copy with you.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 5, 2009)

JerryC said:


> So I got drawn, too, but have no idea what to do. Does everyone go sign in when they first get there and if you get a deer, take it back to the check station? Looks like it is either sex on the last 2 days, so what does that mean on the other days, and what all can you shoot, hogs/bear if you see one? No antler restrictions, right? -JerryC



Stop by and sign in a few days before the first hunt day. The gates are supposed to be open about two days before the 18th for scouting.  
You should really call the DNR about either sex day, I am not going to explain that one to ya. Do you know what a Buck looks like? How about a Doe?


----------



## JerryC (Nov 5, 2009)

Danny Leigh said:


> It says right in the regs.
> 
> Buck only & Bear/Either Sex last day... NOT last 2 days
> 
> ...



Thanks Danny, but look at page 56 in the regs. It says last 2 days. I guess we'll have to find out on site. -JerryC


----------



## JerryC (Nov 5, 2009)

Gumbo1 said:


> Stop by and sign in a few days before the first hunt day. The gates are supposed to be open about two days before the 18th for scouting.
> You should really call the DNR about either sex day, I am not going to explain that one to ya. Do you know what a Buck looks like? How about a Doe?


Thanks. I think.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 5, 2009)

JerryC said:


> Thanks Danny, but look at page 56 in the regs. It says last 2 days. I guess we'll have to find out on site. -JerryC



Looks like someone goof! I see where it says last 2 days on the quota summary. Historically it's only been either-sex on the last day and with the details in the WMA section saying only the last day I would bet it's still only the last day. It's going to be pretty bad when someone shows up with a doe on Friday!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 5, 2009)

JerryC said:


> Thanks Danny, but look at page 56 in the regs. It says last 2 days. I guess we'll have to find out on site. -JerryC



Big goof, page 49 says last day and page 56 has last two days. But that's ok, it's going to look like Six Flags with all the people.


----------



## JerryC (Nov 5, 2009)

I just got off the phone with the ranger at Pine Log and he said it is a typo where it says last 2 days and that there will be a correction posted at the sign-in. Sign in sheet will be available Tuesday morning or possibly Monday night, and that gates will be open one week prior. -JerryC


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 5, 2009)

JerryC said:


> Thanks. I think.



Messing with ya!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 5, 2009)

JerryC said:


> I just got off the phone with the ranger at Pine Log and he said it is a typo where it says last 2 days and that there will be a correction posted at the sign-in. Sign in sheet will be available Tuesday morning or possibly Monday night, and that gates will be open one week prior. -JerryC



Here's a good one. I spoke to the ranger  Tuesday (name withheld cause he is a nice guy) and he said the gates are open because they are always open two weeks prior. Went yesterday and gates closed. 
Called today and spoke to different ranger  and was told gates open one day prior. They both knew I was talking specifically about pine log. Must be very over worked because of budget cuts.


----------



## FVR (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, it does get packed.  I always put in for the hunt, but the last two years, don't hunt the first few days.  Everybody and their grandmom is in the woods.

The spots that I've scouted or hunted during bow season, usually have other hunters in the area.

I've scouted a nice area for deer this year, I may sneak back up there about 3am, maybe some will push the deer to me when they come in.

I can't wait till the deer hunts are over with, then I can relax and take nice walks looking for hogs and rabbits.  Maybe do a little trout fishing, stop and make some hot tea.

Those WMA officers are all nice.  But I would take the rec. of Cline, as if you get locked in, chances are he will be the only one that might stop by and let you out.



Some of the rabbits are bigger than the deer.LOL.

Good luck to all that go, especially if you're a Woodys hunter.


----------



## Squatch (Nov 22, 2009)

So anyone kill anything on the hunt this past week?


----------



## The Spook (Dec 29, 2010)

Man, I went to Pine Log today and was completely disappointed.  Gates closed, hiked all the way up to one of the highest ridges and staked out the area...nothing.  deadly silent.  I saw some tracks of a bigger dog following tracks of a deer about 2 days old.  Probably poachers.  I have my suspicions though that a DNR agent is doing it as the same set of tire tracks went in right past the gate and they said they've been closed for weeks.  Someone with a key is doing it.  They are also leaving beer cans all along the sides of the roads, probably poaching drunk from their truck.

I am not gonna toot my horn but I have been doing this since I was a little boy, and all my instincts told me that place was so pressured not even squirrels come out at any hour.  I was there early, just got back and did not so much as see a finch.  I heard the occasional tiny bird but that was it for sure.  If there is still hunting there, it's happening at night when the poachers are out I guess.  Seemed to me the place was all but abandoned, the station was shut up tight and only three guys including me were hunting.  I definitely won't be back.


----------

